# rossi trifecta



## toddlungman (Apr 29, 2012)

it has 20ga 22lr and 243 that breakdown and fit in my backpack !!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I think that will about cover it. I had one that was .22/410 and it was fun. Had the Rossi in .243 once too. That one was fun.


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

a VERY solid purchase!!!


----------

